# Does This Alternator Fit My Car?please Help :(



## andysvision (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello,i changed my cars alternator 1 mounth ago.My only isue is that when i change it i didnt buy it with PART NUMBER,but i just checked the voltage and A,and numpber of teeth on pulley,becouse my old alternator was badly fryed couldn see all part number.I saw today my new alternator part numer and it is: 8M5T-10300-YA 104210-5710

and the older alternator(original) had this part number: 3M5T-10300-YC 104210-......(cant see this is fryed)

My car is 2006 FORD FOCUS 2.0TDCi 

Please can anyone confirm me,the new alternator is good or i should buy other?Does it do?is ther any link that i can check their compatibility?

Thanks


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

Any good auto parts man should be able to help you get the right alternator for your car.


----------



## andysvision (Oct 1, 2013)

still need help becouse i already bought it!!!


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

Do you have auto parts stores where you live? What I am saying is you need to have someone that has parts books to look it up and tell you if the part is right or if not what part you need. It sounds to me like you are working on a car that still has a gas engine. This forum is full of people that remove the gas engines and replace them with electric motors. If you want to know how to rebuild your alternator then you might spark some interest here. If you are still insistent that someone help you replace your alternator then I respectfully suggest you find a forum that caters to Fords.


----------

